# Tomcat 5 unter Eclipse 2.1.2



## odysseus (10. Nov 2005)

Jemand eine Ahnung ob man Tomcat 5 unter Eclipse 2.1.2 laufen lassen kann ?

Der Hintergrund der Frage ist, das wir normalerweise mit WSAD 5.1.1 arbeiten, dieses aber nur Tomcat 4 unterstüzt.
Gleichzeitig sind wir an ein internes Versionsverwaltungsplugin gebunden, das natürlich für die aktuelle WSAD Version entwickelt wird. Das Problem ist das wir jetzt lokal mit WSAD 5.1.1 und Tomcat 4 entwickeln aber mit Tomcat 5 in Produktion gehen, unschön. Da WSAD 5.1.1 auf Eclipse 2.1.2 basiert, könnte ich also ohne Probleme unser internes Versionsverwaltungstool verwenden. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Tomcat 5 unter Eclipse 2.1.2 zum laufen kriegen.


----------



## Schumi (10. Nov 2005)

Ich zitiere mal das eclipse faq Link (hab ich vor ein paar Minuten zufällig gelesen) vielleicht gibt es aber ja was znabhängiges.



> Is there a Tomcat plug-in?
> 
> No, the Eclipse SDK does not include a Tomcat plug-in.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (11. Nov 2005)

Also ich hatte Tomcat 5.x schon unter Eclipse zum Laufen gebracht.
Sollte mit Lomboz (http://forge.objectweb.org/projects/lomboz/) gehen.

Lomboz basiert oder ist Teil der Webtools Platform. Auch die sollte Tomcat 5.x vollständig integrieren.
http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/

Wobei ich mir wie gesagt gerade nicht sicher bin, ob ich gerade WTP oder Lomboz oder beides installiert habe.


----------



## odysseus (11. Nov 2005)

Entweder hab ich meine Frage falsch gestellt, oder ihr habt sie nicht richtig gelesen.

Die FAQ auf die Du Dich beziehst, sagt das Eclipse nicht mit einem Tomcat Plugin ausgeliefert wird. Natürlich nicht.
Wo man die Plugins findet steht ja auch da...

Und das Tomcat 5.x unter Eclipse läuft ist auch klar.

Ich wollte wissen ob *Tomcat 5.x unter Eclipse 2.1.2* läuft, weil ich an genau diese alte Version gebunden bin.
Mit sysdeo, wtp, etc. will mir das nicht so recht gelingen.
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (11. Nov 2005)

Oops, daß Du unbedingt diese olle Version benutzen willst, war mir jetzt nicht so ganz klar.
Dafür gibt es ja auch wirklich absolut keinen plausiblen Grund, weil man Eclipse ja nicht installieren muß und daher von einem USB-Stick oder eine USB-Festplatte starten kann.
Aber wie auch immer.


----------



## odysseus (15. Nov 2005)

uih, grundsatzdiskussion. wenn ich eine technische frage stelle, ob eine bestimmte konfiguration funzen kann, will ich nicht wissen welche anderen konfigurationen es gibt. (hab ja jetzt erklärt warum ich nicht die versionen wechseln kann)

wie man solche probleme zuhause hinkriegt, ist ja schön und gut, da kann man das hinhacken wie man will. aber ich suche eine schöne, korrekte lösung, fürs büro 

und was bringt mir das jetzt nochmal wenn ich eclipse, in der falschen version, vom usb stick starte ?


----------

